# Birch



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

would birch plywood work to make a fork????

Dennis


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes it would.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Depends on thickness and number of layers.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

baltic birch is generally the go to. if you have thin pieces, you could cross laminate it to the thickness desired.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

There are different qualities of plywood so beware. I use 18mm Birch Ply which is more than adequate.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

If I glued 2 pieces together would that be ok? I am going to try to make the Hrawk Dragon for my first SS.

Dennis


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I have 3/4 inch plywood....

Dennis


----------

